# redbarn drain, may/08



## bungle666 (May 27, 2008)

Visited with thenewmendoza :thumb:

Ive been wanting to do this drain for a long time, we had a failed mission infact about 4 weeks ago, so we did foxdenton drain instead!!!
anyhow the fails were due to the council, kindly fiting a HUGE padlocked stell gate over the E/E point, so it was a nogo 

anyhow, about a week ago i saw a report from here on here, hmmmmmmmmm i thought, i wonder if...................

anyhow jump on a few days and MENDO had done a report on it on NWE!!! 5hit i thought, id better do this quick then as it wont be long before they lock it again!!!

so a quick text to mendo last night, and the plans were in place!!

all i can say abouthtis place is WOW, its really amazing inside, it changes shape every 50 yards, its everything from cathedral tall to stooping low, RCP, bricks, stone and iron pipes all make this place up, i think it should be renamed to HEINZ drain 'cos it realy has got 57 varieties!! 

anyhow, enough of my warbling, and on with the pics!!!

mendo in a REALLY low section wich is about as far up the pipe as you can get, there is only one way in/out in this one as its a shrinker!!






brick bit





inverted agg shaped brick bit!! apparently this leads to a sewr outfall but the pipe is small, i really didnt fancy a crawl up here 






brick pipe opening up into stone





stone chamber, the tallest bits of the drain!!





iron ceeling





big stone, to little stone!!





BIG, inverted brick egg





looking from the big brick egg to the next stone pipe section





brick egg to RCP!!





this bit was REALLY stoopy, it looked like the roof was caving in!!





looking toward the exit!!!





i think the most amazing thing about this place is the depth underground, we were nearly 60' below the surface at one point, wich in a drain in this condition is quite a scary thought 

B..


----------



## digitalxspace (May 27, 2008)

Great report and pics, looks great  i love that inverted egg pic well done... Although i wouldnt like to try and stand up in that iron ceiling pic ouch!! Well done


----------



## sqwasher (May 27, 2008)

Good pics! Whats going on at that furthest inlet in your second pic!! :shocked: YUK! :wideeyed: You've lit these dark areas up very well!


----------



## KingElvis (May 27, 2008)

Wow great stuff there, lovely pictures of a place I would never venture into....thanks


----------



## bungle666 (May 27, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Good pics! Whats going on at that furthest inlet in your second pic!! :shocked: YUK! :wideeyed: You've lit these dark areas up very well!



LOL, thats a build up of iron that forms a deposit over the years!!!! its ROCK hard!!!


B..


----------



## LittleMike (May 27, 2008)

Hehe good stuff. It's such a cool little drain, and a ridiculous amount of variety packed into such a short tunnel!


----------



## phill.d (May 27, 2008)

Cracking pics, nice colours there. Such a great variety of tunnel. Nice one


----------



## Jondoe_264 (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE THIS DRAIN!!!

You're post and pics gave me a kick up the butt to overhaul our Redbarn page: HERE

The sewer overflow is REALLY far up that tiny egg pipe, quite knackering.

The stone section is just amazing isn't it! Far as I know it's one of the original culverts on the brook, that carried it under the long defunct Lancashire and Yorkshire railway, dating to c.1840!

Very cool pic \/ \/ \/





JD


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 28, 2008)

great set of pics! Looks a cool explore


----------



## Gibbo (May 28, 2008)

Good pics there Bung. I really like the one Jondoe picked out.


----------



## King Al (May 28, 2008)

Really great pics, amazing looking place! that pic JD picked out is fantastic!


----------



## bungle666 (May 28, 2008)

cheers guys!!!

to say that was my first (and only) attempt at that pic too, i was majorly impressed when i saw it on the back of the cam, when i saw it on the big screen WOW!!!


B..


----------



## BigLoada (May 28, 2008)

Very nice guys. Makes me really want to get uderground soon. Nice explore there.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 29, 2008)

bungle666 said:


> cheers guys!!!
> 
> to say that was my first (and only) attempt at that pic too, i was majorly impressed when i saw it on the back of the cam, when i saw it on the big screen WOW!!!
> 
> ...



That will be the result of me clumsily stumbling about at the far end, then.  Nice one B, I really liked this place a lot.

TnM


----------

